# Puno...Ciudad del Lago (Fotos de Altiplano)



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

seguimos con la segunda etapa de chanu chanu

a continuacion imagenes del parque del niño de puno
contruido en el año 1998


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos
CHANU CHANU SEGUNDA ETAPA


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

el edificio de la direccion regional de educacion de puno esta en chanu chanu


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ultimo bloque de la segunda etapa


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

uy deverias aguntar con las imagenes amigo.. 

le tomaste foto hasta a mi casa jajajajaj


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

JUANJOS said:


> uy deverias aguntar con las imagenes amigo..
> 
> le tomaste foto hasta a mi casa jajajajaj


en serio 

bueno si alguna de las casas que sale es tuya ps te felicito ojala mas puneñso pintaran sus fachadas

me gusta chanu chanu por sus areas verdes...

encontrar un barrio con arboles y areas verdes es dificil en la ciudad de plata

saludos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

algunos fotos extra
que tome desde el cerrito del fuerte manco capac


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*FUERTE MANCO CAPAC-PUNO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

GRANDE PUNO


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El entorno es magnífico, sáquenle más provecho.


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*CON ZOOM*...la Urba Chanu Chanu puede mejorar mucho si los vecinos proponen ser la mejor urbanizacion de puno...es cuestion de organizarse y pintar algunas casitas que todavia falta...


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ahora fotos de algunas avenidas

FOTOS EXTRA


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*
AVENIDA LAYKAKOTA Y EL SOL 









AVENIDA EJERCITO 









*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

siguiente


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*URBANIZACION CHANU CHANU SEGUNDA ETAPA*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ultimas fotos de esta urbanizacion


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

tengo mas fotos de otros sectores

ahora de la avenida costanera y el malecon bahia de los incas

fueron tomadas al atardecer con algo de lluvia


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MALECON BAHIA DE LOS INCAS - AVENIDA COSTANERA*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

en las fotos tambien aparece el terminal terrestre de puno

la infraestructura celeste


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

MALECON DE PUNO


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

...


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*EMBARCADERO LAYKAKOTA Y TERMINAL TERRESTRE*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ultima foto de este sector


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Qué bonito está ese malecón, desde ahí que hermosa vista se tendrá del lago y correr por ahí debe ser muy gratificante, aunque parece que hace bastante frío. Me agrada mucho que Puno esté cambiando y modernizándose.....saludosssss :wave:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy interesante el thread, lo he revisado todo, muy buenos aportes. Las últimas panorámicas son bellas, me encantan. Pero efectivamente me congelé solo de verlas.

Muy bonito tema.


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Muy interesante el thread, lo he revisado todo, muy buenos aportes. Las últimas panorámicas son bellas, me encantan. Pero efectivamente me congelé solo de verlas.
> 
> Muy bonito tema.


gracias por visitar el tema

son fotos de lugares poco vistos de la ciudad


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

la sensacion de frio se deve a la epoca de lluvias, se vee que ese dia estuvo totalmente nublado... buenas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

JUANJOS said:


> la sensacion de frio se deve a la epoca de lluvias, se vee que ese dia estuvo totalmente nublado... buenas fotos


febrero
un dia antes del concurso en el estadio por la candelaria

por la vispera
las fotos fueron tomadas cuando empezaba la lluvia


----------

